# toothpaste



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

What kind do you use?

Crest and Colgate here.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Prodent or Colgate usually.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Colgate in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

The cheapest available toothpaste with fluor.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Czech toothpaste 50 Eurocents










For gum problems


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

McCleans here, although I did try 4'33" for awhile but the Zen didn't seem to do it or give me a Ring Cycle of confidence ...........


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

TxllxT said:


> For gum problems


Does it help against receding gums?


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Designer toothpaste here.
Parodontax or Meridol. Ridiculously expensive, but with all kinds of beneficial herbs and soothing minerals for the delicate gums.
According to the womenfolk in our household; "because I'm worth it".


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Sloe said:


> Does it help against receding gums?


Sure, but one should use it for a short time. This one is recommended by our Czech dentist.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

"Tooth Paste"???


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

TurnaboutVox said:


> "Tooth Paste"???


You know the stuff you use with your toothbrush to clean your teeth?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Prodent or Colgate which ever one is on sale.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Crest Mint flavored. I get it free from my dentist when I go in for checkups twice a year.

Also use Efferdent for my oral appliance.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I use Sensodyne-F


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

SarahNorthman said:


> You know the stuff you use with your toothbrush to clean your teeth?


"Tooth Brush"???


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

SarahNorthman said:


> You know the stuff you use with your toothbrush to clean your teeth?


TurnaboutVox has lived in Aberdeen and worked in Preston.

Nuff said!!! :devil:


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I hope Turnabout isn't taking the paste.

This morning, as I applied Dr Bowditch's powder to my toothbrush, I couldn't help thinking about Krummhorn's "oral appliance".

As this is a family friendly site, it is probably better not to probe too deeply.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Without fluoride, non whitening..as natural as possible. I have currently 4 various tubes - going from completely natural with red clay to sensodyne pronamel. I remember I really liked Itallian toothpaste with white clay and lots of herb extracts that was in the past, don't remember the title, the only other Itallian I use that is available now Aloe-dent with aloe, sans fluoride. Acctually I'm not sure this one is Itallian, maybe i confused it with other aloe toothpaste, i always have more of them on my sink than they have in the shop...don't know, the maker was on the packaging box which is long gone. 
It is said that it's good to change toothpastes from time to time. I am completely looking for the reasons to buy more new toothpaste.

Occassionaly I use just baking soda, so you can say its my unofficial 5th toothpase.. but haven't used it for a few months at least, maybe since last winter


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Whatever the dental assistant puts in the bag of dental swag she passes out after the appointment. The rest includes various toothbrushes, picks, probes, flossers, bits of plastic I have no idea how to use, and of course, toothpaste. I usually wheedle a couple extra of those, when I can, and they last until next appointment. I am adept at getting the last bit of squeeze out of the tubes, and pride myself at getting days and sometimes weeks out of tubes my wife is ready to discard. She remains unimpressed.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Corsodyl - tastes so foul that no-one else uses it, so it lasts for ever. And it's pink, which adds aesthetic insult to gustatory injury.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

I haven't got a clue. 

Mrs H buys toothpaste that she likes (and any old rubbish for me) and Junior H has his own .... I have no idea which of the three tubes I used this morning.

It reminds me of my mate who was rather worse for wear one evening and squeezed from a tube in the bathroom to clean his teeth without checking the contents. He woke up later that night in extra-ordinary pain to find he had used 'Immac' (now re-named as 'Veet') hair removal cream instead of his toothpaste :lol:


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

znapschatz said:


> Whatever the dental assistant puts in the bag of dental swag she passes out after the appointment. The rest includes various toothbrushes, picks, probes, flossers, bits of plastic I have no idea how to use, and of course, toothpaste. I usually wheedle a couple extra of those, when I can, and they last until next appointment. I am adept at getting the last bit of squeeze out of the tubes, and pride myself at getting days and sometimes weeks out of tubes my wife is ready to discard. She remains unimpressed.


My dentist charges me extra tithe on top for that service, it's never free


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Marinera said:


> My dentist charges me extra tithe on top for that service, it's never free


They don't charge me for it, but I'll bet it is covered in the fee they bill me for the dentistry. You are right, it's never free.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Headphone Hermit said:


> TurnaboutVox has lived in Aberdeen and worked in Preston.
> 
> Nuff said!!! :devil:


Hey, you left out my career in Glasgow and Manchester, both temples to aesthetic dentistry in the 80's and 90's! :devil:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Whatever we have a discount coupon for. They are all the same.

When I was a kid, in days of yesteryear, I sometimes found my parents bought tooth powder. One had to moisten it with water in your palm to form a paste. One of the reasons I moved away from home, early.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Whatever we have a discount coupon for. They are all the same.
> 
> When I was a kid, in days of yesteryear, I sometimes found my parents bought tooth powder. One had to moisten it with water in your palm to form a paste. One of the reasons I moved away from home, early.


Lol, my grandmother always had this and still has it I believe. I am convinced her powder must be something vintage, haven't seen anything like that on any shelves only on hers.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Marinera said:


> Lol, my grandmother always had this and still has it I believe. I am convinced her powder must be something vintage, haven't seen anything like that on any shelves only on hers.


A chalky powder. Imagine. You pour some in your palm. Add a little water from the sink and mix with a finger to form a paste-most likely calcium carbonate.

Why oh why couldn't I choose my own parents????


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Dr Johnson said:


> I hope Turnabout isn't taking the paste.
> 
> This morning, as I applied Dr Bowditch's powder to my toothbrush, I couldn't help thinking about Krummhorn's "oral appliance".
> 
> As this is a family friendly site, it is probably better not to probe too deeply.


You have the perfect toothpaste name: Dr. Johnson's classical toothpaste, fortified with calcium carbonate and oil of spearmint.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

if that were my parents thinking i could see myself getting poorer and investing my own pocket money into a decent toothpaste 

though I suppose my mum got enough of grandma's paste and we were quite decadent with our toothpastes


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Marinera said:


> if that were my parents thinking i could see myself getting poorer and investing my own pocket money into a decent toothpaste
> 
> though I suppose my mum got enough of grandma's paste and *we were quite decadent with our toothpastes*


? ?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Dr Johnson said:


> ? ?


Yeah, when you combine that with _grandma's paste...................._


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I always liked Grandma's pastes _al dentifrice..._


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I brush each tooth individually, using a variety of toothbrushes and toothpastes in accordance with the given tooth's shape, discoloration, etc.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Blancrocher said:


> I brush each tooth individually, using a variety of toothbrushes and toothpastes in accordance with the given tooth's shape, discoloration, etc.


That must take a long time! You could get through the entire Ring Cycle in that amount of time... :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Bettina said:


> That must take a long time! You could get through the entire Ring Cycle in that amount of time... :lol:


Yeah, I guess it would take longer than 4'33"


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I use a company called Arm and Hammer that has baking soda as an active ingredient. I remember its taste use to really disgust me when I was younger, when it was _really _salty, but it seems they've updated the flavor, salty _and _minty, so it's alright.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I use a company called Arm and Hammer that has baking soda as an active ingredient. I remember its taste use to really disgust me when I was younger, when it was _really _salty, but it seems they've updated the flavor, salty _and _minty, so it's alright.


They certainly have updated the taste thank GOD!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Bettina said:


> That must take a long time! You could get through the entire Ring Cycle in that amount of time... :lol:


Didn't Colgate once have the advertising slogan "The Ring Cycle of Confidence"?


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Pure cocos is good for the gums and for whitening


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Didn't Colgate once have the advertising slogan "The Ring Cycle of Confidence"?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Colgate

William Colgate may perhaps turn in his grave....


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

TxllxT said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Colgate
> 
> William Colgate may perhaps turn in his grave....


Well at least my Nibble-ungen have the Ring of Confidence!


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

TurnaboutVox said:


> I always liked Grandma's pastes _al dentifrice..._


A dental innuendo.. the horror, how did that happen..

Perhaps I have to write a disclaimer or something here.. or just leave it at that, oh well..


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

SarahNorthman said:


> What kind do you use?
> 
> Crest and Colgate here.


Whatever is available, they're all the same. It's the flossing and regularity of brushing that matters, not the brand of paste. Fact.


----------



## 433 (Jan 4, 2017)

How is this a thread? .


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

433 said:


> How is this a thread? .


I was curious so I posted it. That is how.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm pleased to see that we haven't squeezed the last out of this topic yet.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

How did the Composers clean their teeth???


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> Whatever is available, they're all the same. It's the flossing and regularity of brushing that matters, not the brand of paste. Fact.


There's no good evidence (Cochrane review) that flossing has any effect. _Fact..._ 

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/aug/02/dental-floss-proof-works-guidelines-dropped


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Further reading:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/thomas-p-connelly-dds/mouth-health-the-history-_b_702332.html


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

For some this is the ideal of a good life... life without toothpaste.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

This thread reminds me of http://www.talkclassical.com/groups/talk-nonsense-d1148-door-handles.html for some reason.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

TxllxT said:


> For some this is the ideal of a good life... life without toothpaste.










Another option :lol:


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

TurnaboutVox said:


> There's no good evidence (Cochrane review) that flossing has any effect. _Fact..._
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/aug/02/dental-floss-proof-works-guidelines-dropped


You've got to be kidding me. Hold the phone...where are the TC dentists to comment on this?!


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

False teeth are really more fun!






Down & out with toothpaste!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Whatever Ms. Hannigan is using!


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

So, according to Wikipedia _Streptococcus mutans_ is the major cause of cavities, and since the 70s they've been working on a vaccine to prevent them. However, "Intrinsic difficulties in developing it, coupled with lack of strong economic interests, are the reasons why no such vaccine is commercially available as of 2017."

******* maddening--toothpaste should be pretty much beside the point by now.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caries_vaccine


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Judith said:


> How did the Composers clean their teeth???


Paganini probably used violin strings to floss his teeth. :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Bettina said:


> Paganini probably used violin strings to floss his teeth. :lol:


We know what Jimi Hendrix used.............


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

9 out of 10 Dentists recommend Wagner for that Ring of Confidence..............._._


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> 9 out of 10 Dentists recommend Wagner for that Ring of Confidence..............._._


Funny and sharp as ever.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

starthrower said:


> Whatever Ms. Hannigan is using!


The chap is right. Having to suffer crusty toothpaste is very unpleasant.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

https://www.rt.com/news/373145-teeth-repair-drug-study/


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

TxllxT said:


> https://www.rt.com/news/373145-teeth-repair-drug-study/


Sounds good.

Not only will our teeth be able to repair themselves but we will be more likely to be able to remember to brush them.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Aquafresh is my favorite  I use it with my Sonicare electric toothbrush.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

If we advertise it enough can we get sponsorship?


----------

